

Next for DARPA: ‘Autocomplete’ for programmers - bane
http://news.rice.edu/2014/11/05/next-for-darpa-autocomplete-for-programmers/

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion from a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8562351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8562351)

------
jeffreyrogers
I wonder whether anything of this sort has been done in the past or is a
current research topic. If so, it would be interesting to know the current
level of progress.

------
norswap
How is this different from the "cut and paste programming" that has been
largely decried?

